# Skinny Frog?



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Can someone please let me know if the below frog looks skinny. Sorry for the bad quality. Thanks


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

its pretty hard to tell, but he looks a bit thin.

what and how often are you feeding? and supplements?


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

I feed about 5 times a week. I alternate between Repashy Calcium Plus ICB, Repashy Super Min, Rep Cal Calcium with Vit D and Rep Cal Herptivite


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

How long you had it and how old is it?


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

Had it for about 2 months and its around 3-4 months old


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking where did you get it? and is it eating at all?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Was it always so skinny or is it losing weight, and did you get fecals done on it?


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

I just moved it to a small quarantine tank and as soon as I placed it in it sprawled out. So it appears to be calcium insufficiency.

I got it at a reptile expo in white plains a few months ago. I did not get fecals done. I had it in a quarantine tank for about a month before I added it to its permanent viv. It was not skinny while it was in the qt tank. So it appears to have been losing weight slowly. I am not sure if it was eating because they are constantly hiding. I only see my b&b auratus once every two weeks.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Well the seizure could also be from stress, being relocated


----------

